# Large red cedar bowl



## Marc Phillips (Nov 28, 2009)

Well... giant for me anyhoo...

15 1/2" red cedar.... truly a pain the patootie.... tenon broke off 4 times!

Anyway, here it is.

Not sure I want to try that again!


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice job after all that.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice bowl there Marc... none of my cedar is big enough to try one that size...


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 28, 2009)

Beautiful bowl.. clean, simple lines.. I love turning cedar. 

in fact, I love the smell so much I keep turning till there's nothing left.

ps .. what did you use for a finish? It looks good from here..


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 28, 2009)

It turned out beautiful!  I'll have to try cedar sometime.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 28, 2009)

*The finish*



NewLondon88 said:


> Beautiful bowl.. clean, simple lines.. I love turning cedar.
> 
> in fact, I love the smell so much I keep turning till there's nothing left.
> 
> ps .. what did you use for a finish? It looks good from here..



The finish is Beall buffing... carnauba wax... I have not found any finish that works well on Cedar.... so I just buff it smooth and buff on a coat of wax then polish it a little with a terry cloth rag...


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 29, 2009)

Your bowl is beautiful.  I really love cedar and the multitude of colors in one piece of wood.


----------



## tseger (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice bowl. I used to love the smell of cedar, till everybody started wanting cedar bowls. Guess I turned too much of it cause now I can't stand to smell the stuff. It's still just as beautiful though.


----------



## george (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice work.
Since I have no experineces on bowl turning, I would like to use this topic for a little help on selecting appropriate bowl gouge. Thanks.

I will soon buy some pen kits from CSUSA and was lookign at their bowl gouges. I was thinking about starting with 1/2" Sorby bowl gouge. 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Turning_Tools___Bowl_and_Spindle_Tools?Args=

Would you suggest I start with some other gouge ? I guess it should have a longer handle. Are gouges (metal part) at bowl tools also longer then detailed gouges, skews ... ?

Thanks and sorry for using your topic Marc.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Nov 29, 2009)

george said:


> Very nice work.
> Since I have no experineces on bowl turning, I would like to use this topic for a little help on selecting appropriate bowl gouge. Thanks.
> 
> I will soon buy some pen kits from CSUSA and was looking at their bowl gouges. I was thinking about starting with 1/2" Sorby bowl gouge.
> ...



Hard to go wrong with the Sorby... if I had to have just one tool, it would be a 1/2 inch bowl gouge. I would recommend a fingernail profile if you have some way of sharpening it... and if you don't, I would recommend a fingernail profile and getting a jig for sharpening it! I have the Wolverine, then use a slip stone for touching up between grindings.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 29, 2009)

Really nice bowl. I like cedar to, but it gives me the ah! chews`!


----------



## Longfellow (Nov 29, 2009)

For a really great smell turn a piece of camphor. It turns great and is a beautiful wood.


----------



## mickr (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not surprized your tenon broke off..cedar is a soft/splitty type wood...the color will change very quickly to  brown  so keep it out of light...the question about bowl gouges:  depends on size of bowls you will be making..the universal size is 3/8...and I also prefer a fingernail grind, but if the bowl deep-ish you will need a regular grind to turn the corner smoothly....or a good heavy scraper...get yourself some dvd's or books from your library and learn before you turn


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2009)

Marc Phillips said:


> The finish is Beall buffing... carnauba wax... I have not found any finish that works well on Cedar.... so I just buff it smooth and buff on a coat of wax then polish it a little with a terry cloth rag...



It looks like old growth - dry cedar.... I have several pieces that has been laying in the yard for years... the sap wood is almost powder, but the heartwood is still farily good, a few voids, but not too many.... I just buff it with tripoli and carnuba.... makes a nice finish and the cedar still will smell like cedar.   I have some fresh cut cedar that is too oily to do that with...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful (as usual) work Marc.

It's good to know that I have some of the same problems as the pros!  The cedar bowl I turned I had to soak the tenon with thin CA to make it strong enough to hold.


----------



## areaman (Nov 29, 2009)

great looking bowl, yes cedar is very hard to work with,


----------



## arjudy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like it was worth the trouble


----------



## artme (Nov 30, 2009)

Marc that is a beautiful bowl. Great lines,well turned and nicely finished.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------

